# Gonna Do It Need!



## DC4BFD (Aug 13, 2005)

We are finally going to buy the 28 RSDS I have a quote of $19,300 Could I do better? Do all Outbacks come with all the options???


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Price sounds pretty good....it all depends where you are located.

Most Outbacks come with the loaded 'packages'...just variations on some things, like external cook centers, outside showers, etc.

Steve


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Does that include the WD hitch? If not, see if they'll include it or go 50-50. That's about what we paid, including 2nd battery, 2 MaxxAir vents and Equalizer WD hitch.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

when i got mine last year, the only 'option' on the OB was the color of the interior. All the other 'options' are standard. I actually had one sleazy dealer tell me that their dealership 'only orders them fully loaded, that's why we charge a little more'. if you hear that, RUN!!

scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The price sounds pretty decent
My dealer want a couple K's more for that model
You can always see if they would throw in some accesseries
Good luck with your decision

Don


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

That's a pretty good price. We just bought one a few weeks ago. I worked hard to get the dealer down to $18,800 with no other add-ons. I then bought a hitch, Maxx air vents plus turbo fan, and had them install a quickie flush at my expense.

We love the 28RSDS and haven't even had a chance to dewinterize and take it for our first camping trip. We can't wait.

Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

That is a good deal. I paid $21K with new Equalizer, Maxx Air Vents and a Quickie flush installed.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Sounds like a good price, I purchased my 29BHS from Meyers RV in lakewood NJm they had great prices you can check their web site or give them a call. Also Garick rv has good prices and they aslo have a web site.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Price...400 more than I paid for an 05 last year this time.

Happy camping









John


----------



## DC4BFD (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks to all!! The dealer is Crowley in CT. They indicated that there was still some room for negotiation, and now I have a pretty good idea where to go with the price,







thanks to you fine folks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is this a new trailer? If so, do yourself a HUGE HUGE HUGE favor and have the dealer throw in and install a Quickie Flush. This is by far the best way to clean your black tank.

Price seem a bit high, but I'm not aware of all the options you're getting.

We have the 28RSS and love it. Great choice...


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I just ordered an '06 28RSDS from Marci at Lakeshore RV (Muskegon MI) last week.

I'm getting it for $17,849 but I have to go and pick it up. I'm actually looking forward to a little road trip.








On the road again ...


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

I paid 18,500 plus Tax in GA for a 2005 in June 2005. I already had all the necessary tow hookups.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Just double check to make sure it includes everything you need

Example

brake controller
Hitch equipment
covers
dual batteries
hoses and shore cords
etc

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## CampFamily4 (Feb 18, 2006)

kymont said:


> That's a pretty good price. We just bought one a few weeks ago. I worked hard to get the dealer down to $18,800 with no other add-ons. I then bought a hitch, Maxx air vents plus turbo fan, and had them install a quickie flush at my expense.
> 
> We love the 28RSDS and haven't even had a chance to dewinterize and take it for our first camping trip. We can't wait.
> 
> ...


What are the Maxx air vents plus turbo fan?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CampFamily4 said:


> What are the Maxx air vents plus turbo fan?


CampFamily4,

The Maxx-air vents are actually vent covers that mount on the roof above your existing ceiling vents. They are designed so that you can have the vents open even in the rain, and nothing will get into the trailer.

The TurboFan is essentially the same thing, but adds a high volume electric fan into the mix. This is a much more powerful fan, than what the factory fits in the bathroom.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## FREDNSTACY (Feb 21, 2006)

We are new outback owners as well. Do yourself one last favor and you will sleep so much better knowing you didnt get taken for too much. Call John at Lakeshore in MI. Tell him exactly what you want, he will give you BOTTOM line over the phone and then ask him about delivery. They deliver anywhere and he beat all the quotes we got by thousands including delivery!!!! Good Luck.


----------



## DC4BFD (Aug 13, 2005)

FREDNSTACY said:


> We are new outback owners as well. Do yourself one last favor and you will sleep so much better knowing you didnt get taken for too much. Call John at Lakeshore in MI. Tell him exactly what you want, he will give you BOTTOM line over the phone and then ask him about delivery. They deliver anywhere and he beat all the quotes we got by thousands including delivery!!!! Good Luck.
> [snapback]84522[/snapback]​


I didn't know that, they will deliver to Connecticut?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Lakeshore will deliver anywhere and they do. Last year when I was there, I met their delivery guy hooking up for another delivery someplace. He had a GM or Chevy one-ton with Duramax, about 2 years old with over 400,000 miles, still going strong. He told me that he had even been to Alaska numerous times. Sounds like a good job to me!

Bill


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I wonder what that job pays.....

Piece rate??

Or mileage??

















Steve


----------

